#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  ANM2000 Nao acusa mais os alarmes

## mickamix

Boa tarde, recententemente tipe que formatar a maquina em que estava hospedado o servidor anm 2000, estava usando o windows 2008 r2 standard, e estava tudo ok mostrando os alarmes enfim, tive que fazer uma formatação por conta de lentidão, optei pelo mesmo sistema operacional, e tive problemas com os alarmes, nao mostrava os alarmes somente mostrava onu cinza, quando faço uma liberação ela não aparece na porta pon, só aparece depois que faço o onu manual sincrhonization, time calibration esta ok snmp tambem, optei por formatar denovo agora estou rodando no windows 10, porem o problema persiste alguem tem uma luz ?

----------


## avatar52

Aqui as ONUs só aparecem na tabela depois do ONU Manual Sync ou usando User Data Check.

----------


## lucianobatista

Verifica se tem algum NAT nessa faixa de rede do ANM e da OLT.
Se tiver remova ou desabilite.

----------


## mickamix

amigo não ha nat na faixa de rede obrigado pela dica

----------


## souza141

Ola amigo conseguiu resolver seu problema pois estou com um ingual

----------


## redewpf

Mesmo problema aqui.

----------


## souza141

Bom dia meus caros amigos estava com mesmo problema e consegui resolver meu problema.
oque estava bloqueando os alarme do anm2000 era o firewall do windows desabilitei e voltou normalmente obs servidor anm2000 nao pode conter firewall.

----------

